# I did something wrong...



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

I was taking Emergen-C and I think I just killed my baby because of it. I thought I was doing something okay. I have a hard time absorbing vitamins and a friend suggested it. I had my second prenatal visit today to hear my baby. The nurse couldn't find the heartbeat. Then the ultrasound showed just an empty sac about the size of 6 weeks. I am 11 weeks. How can I be so stupid. I was also taking super B complex. Now someone out there who knows better then me tell me what I should and shouldn't take because obviously I am too stupid to know better.


----------



## hjdmom24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hugs...I'm so sorry for your loss..I have no idea about the vitamins but I would have no idea that they could be harmful and actually think they would be helpful to the pregnancy. I know when I had my loss I wondered (and still do) if it was the medicated shampoo I was using because after I noticed the label that said do not use while pregnant or my daily large mellow yellow because of the caffeine. I know it can be hard not to blame yourself but you would never intentionally hurt your child so please be easy on yourself.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I really don't think this would cause your loss, but I know exactly how you feel, blaming yourself. I still blame myself, I have a whole list of things I did wrong in my head that I am convinced caused my loss.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Sweetie, I don't think that was it. Please don't blame yourself.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

That is likely not the case. You have to take massive amounts of vitamin c to cause a miscarriage. Like 40,000 to 50,000 mg. Emergen-C is not the cause of your miscarriage. I thought something similar because I was taking a chewable vitamin C twice a day to fight off a cold at the time of one of my losses. Please do not blame yourself. Miscarriage is really common in the first trimester. There are B vitamins in prenatals, and they are water soluble. Your body excretes any excess. Again not the cause of your miscarriage.

I am so sorry for your loss, but I can not stress how much this is NOT your fault. Be gentle with yourself, so that you can heal. Hugs.


----------



## Nicoleandco (Dec 21, 2010)

Please don't think you did this.  Even not absorbing vitamins well....you'd have to take *way* more Vit C than what is in those little packets.

I am so sorry for your loss. Please do not blame yourself for this, because really it was not your fault.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Large doses of Vitamin C are supposedly supposed to help induce a miscarriage, not kill the baby. Although you will never know for sure, I would guess the effect of Vitamin C would be to cause you to bleed and miscarry, not carry an empty sac for an additional 5 weeks.
B vitamins aren't know for their miscarriage risk.

Vitamin A, sure. Caffeine in excess of 5 servings a day, yes.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm sorry.  I was 11 weeks when I had my miscarriage, and the same thing happened, the u/s said I was about 6 to 7 weeks along. There was no baby, just fetal poles and yolk sac, or something, I can't remember how they termed it. I don't know why this happened, if it was a blighted ovum or a miscarriage that should have happened sooner, or what. I also did some things that I wondered about, like jumping off a diving board, and then at one point tripping and falling flat on my front side from my knees to my chin. I don't know how much Emergen-C you were taking, but one pack a day wouldn't hurt you. Like Jane said above me, too much Vitamin A is bad, and a lot of caffeine has been linked to early miscarriage. I think Emergen-C already has a lot of B vitamins in it, so I don't know if you would need an additional supplement, but I don't believe this caused your miscarriage. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I have had 2 missed miscarriages. With the first one I spent a lot of time trying to figure out what exactly I did to cause it, it was my way of trying to make sense of the death of my baby. Was it my cup of tea in the morning? Did I eat too much or too little of something? Did I not want the baby enough? The thing is, it happens and there isn't any sense to be made of the situation a lot of the time.

I am so sorry your baby died, and I hope you are gentle on yourself through your healing process.


----------



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sorry. I went a little off my rocker. I was reading how to pass what was retained using herbs and found a website that said vitamin C interferes with progesterone during early pregnancy. Like before the 5th week. Since I basically seemed to have lost the LO around 6 weeks, I put two and two together. It wasn't a wise thing on my part to do the research the day of finding out. Thanx for the kind gentle words. It really helped to get me through the day today...


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a family history of pre labor ROM, vit C is really good to prevent this so from 20w I start taking it to strengthen my membranes. So although high doses may help a miscarriage progress, 'normal' doses are very beneficial. I know when we're looking for a 'why' we do hang onto anything, it's hard to accept it's 'one of those things'. I hope you feel a bit better about the vit c now, and that you'll get into a place where you can start to heal emotionally from your loss.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Honey, i've lost 4, i know what it is to blame yourself. But really, this was not you. Unless you were taking 2-3 PACKS of vitamin C a day (the "recipes" for miscarriage i have seen are incredibly high amounts of vitamin C, like you would struggle to manage to take them) you had no contribution to this. And as a PP said, Vitamin C interferes with progesterone, not chromosomes. It was most likely a chromosome error (no necessarily a disorder, probably a random extra copy or other glitch in the copying) which meant your little teeny one stopped growing early on. Sometimes that happens, the human body is incredibly complex to make, it takes immense luck for it all to go to plan - it's an everyday sort of miracle but a miracle nonetheless that women get and stay pregnant.

Please don't blame yourself. I know in many ways for me "i caused this" is easier than "no-one caused this" because blaming yourself is at least being able to blame SOMEONE. At least then there is somewhere to direct the rage and sadness and hurt. I totally get it. I blamed myself for each of mine. And in a way i still do - i think i probably keep losing my sons. I've had 4 losses and 2 beautiful baby girls, and there are a bunch of little and one major genetically-rooted issues with the males in my family. It's hard to figure these things out.

Hang in there. This was not you.


----------



## LivingforGod (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. When I miscarried, I went through a hundred things I wrong. In the end, there was nobody to blame. I have faith in God and His healing power. I came through this with three more little girls and a surprise on the way! I hope you have support. Everyone around me was silent. They did not know what to say. I felt as though they thought I should not grieve because I was only 9 weeks. It made me sad to have nobody to talk to. These forums are a great place to go.


----------



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

I know what you mean about the silence. It was hard going and telling those that knew about the pregnancy. Everyone was visably uncomfortable. Why? Why should they be uncomfortable about it? I don't quite understand that. I'm not angry at anyone's reaction though. I understand it isn't an easy topic. Coming here is really the only place I actually got support. Me too about the grieving. Many would not understand that even being pregnant for such a short time can still hurt so terribly much to lose it. We lost our babies, regardless if we are pregnant 6 weeks or 6 months. Thanx everyone. Good night.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Hugs, mama. I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. When I had this m/c, it was comforted to hear the midwife explain how many miscarriages are a result of chromosomal issues, the baby not developing correctly. But of course you can't know, and it's normal for our heads to spin a little out of control. And we can make ourselves a little crazy with wondering what we did, even if we know if isn't rational.

I also think that people just don't know what to say. But I kept talking about it when I wanted or needed to. It didn't work for me to go on like nothing had happened. so each of my good friends has heard me tell my story of the pregnancy and loss. Most of them were very sweet, and it has been good to get their love and support.

Thinking of you, mb


----------

